# Bad Mount!!!



## Ghostrider127 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got my mount back frm last yr. What a horrible job he did! It looks like a Frankenbuck! When I asked him about the issues, the guy through a fit, said I didn't know what good work was, n threw me out of his shop. wish I would have paid the a- Hole before I picked it up! Would appreciate the feedback from taxidermist, the guy said its an archery buck, and the hair is suppose to look like that! I have 4 other archery mounts, and none of them look like this one.


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

pic ?


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I imagine you meant to say you wish you wouldn't have paid instead of would correct? Also where is the pic?


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

pics



Ghostrider127 said:


> Just got my mount back frm last yr. What a horrible job he did! It looks like a Frankenbuck! When I asked him about the issues, the guy through a fit, said I didn't know what good work was, n threw me out of his shop. wish I would have paid the a- Hole before I picked it up! Would appreciate the feedback from taxidermist, the guy said its an archery buck, and the hair is suppose to look like that! I have 4 other archery mounts, and none of them look like this one.


----------



## P.Fleek (Jun 15, 2009)

man i hope we get pics


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

That's really a shame. My father in-law caught a nice 13 lb bass over a year ago and just got the mount back after getting police involved. Of course the mount looks like it was spray painted by an amateur. Too bad there is no government regulation on this industry - they are into everything else.
Sorry you had a beautiful trophy mucked up by some shyster calling himself a taxidermist. Truly shameful. If there were issues, I would expect him to contact you before moving forward. The guy that does my work is awesome about that which is why his family hates to see hunters/fishermen drive up. They know they won't be seeing him too much.


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

Ghostrider127 said:


> Just got my mount back frm last yr. What a horrible job he did! It looks like a Frankenbuck! When I asked him about the issues, the guy through a fit, said I didn't know what good work was, n threw me out of his shop. wish I would have paid the a- Hole before I picked it up! Would appreciate the feedback from taxidermist, the guy said its an archery buck, and the hair is suppose to look like that! I have 4 other archery mounts, and none of them look like this one.



Oh and who is this guy, where is he located? Isn't there a blacklist on AT for shoddy folks like him?


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

How about some pictures?

OlGord


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

LAWhitetail said:


> Too bad there is no government regulation on this industry - they are into everything else.


At some point the consumer needs to take responsibility for their choices. Government regulated taxidermy? Seriously?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

At some point the consumer needs to take responsibility for posting pics. This thread shouldn't be in existence without them.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

We are still waiting for pics...........


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Ghost, we need to see some pics of this mount, sounds horrifying


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Timberland is right on. Some guys are choosing the guy with the cheapest price, and for the life of me, I don't understand it. I am not saying you are one of them, but at some point, some research and homework has to be in order to find a reputable artist. One thing I will say is I do alot of re-mounts every season, and never take your buddy's word for it. Look at the work yourself and then decide. I have so many guys that take a friend's word on the work. There are some in this industry for all the wrong reasons, they crop up over night. Experience is another thing. Just because a guy has been doing it for 30 years doesn't necessarily mean he has been doing it right!(LOL) I hope you get some resolution out of it, and post some pics if you can. Good luck and take care.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, what a waste of a thread...


----------



## Kevrod3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ya my 2009 11pt with a 2 inch droptine was my best buck ever... I've shot several nice deer, and actually thought about mounting it myself. After talking to a couple of friends 
they told me I should have someone mount it for me, because it was such a nice buck.... I SHOULD OF DONE IT MYSELF!!! The guy... like the guy above me said he was doing it for 30+ years. I should of known! He does almost 100 deer a year he said.... I had problems with the nose,(looked like it feel off the wall), Eyelashes glued to the eyes, the hair around the base of the antlers 1/4" away from the base~!, The eyes are cracking where he put clay in the corners!!!!! UGH!!!...... Get this I took it back to him and told him that I WAS NOT HAPPY!!!! He said he would fix it and get it back to me... After he finished the 3 Gators he was working on. 

Well I got it back..... He sanded the nose smooth after adding some clay to it. then spray painted it black... (it looks like crap!) Then with the eyes he sprayed some black spray paint in the crack and that was it! He had it for almost 2 mo. just to do that..... I don't hold grudges, but if I did It would be for that man!! The funny think is he just started working at the plant I work at..... He won't even look at me when I walk by. Its a shame. I feel worse for the deer, and I'm embarassed to even have it on my wall. I have another cape in the freezer and when I get alittle money saved up I'm going to have it redone, and pay big$$$ to get it done right!

WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T TAKE THE CHEAP WAY OUT!!! GO TO THE BEST IF YOU WANT IT TO LAST!!!!!!
LET MY MISTAKE BE A LESSON FOR EVERYONE!!!

I tried to post a pic of my buck but it said the file was to big..... I'd rather not.... Feel like kicking myself everytime I see it!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Freakin troll


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Where are the freakin pictures already??


----------



## actaxidermy (Dec 17, 2011)

*You Get What You Pay For*

Being a professional taxidermist, I get people from time to time that want to dicker on price, but what some don't realize is that you get what you pay for in most cases. If you want a high quality mount, you are going to have to pay for it, if you just wanted a mount with a rack on it, than you will pay less. It is too bad that things like this have to happen. To me, each mount is someones trophy, irregardless of its size.... it should turn out like it is ready to breath.


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

still no pics? If i was as pissed as the OP sounded about it pics wouldve been up in the first post... must not be as bad as originally thought?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ban the troll


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do I keep coming back to this thread actually hoping for a picture...


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

John-in-VA said:


> View attachment 1230772


Haha sweet picture


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread is still useless... I want to see the mount .


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> This thread is still useless... I want to see the mount .


word


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

This guy only has 16 posts. Don't think he comes on here very much. Still needs to check his thread every once in a while though.


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

In the taxidermy business, you get what you pay for, period !!! Most likely a 250.00 mount when the average is about 500.00. With a deer, you have alot of money wrapped up in materials before you even start to put them together. Im mostly a bird taxidermist in Souteast Pa, and one of my ducks mounts go for 275.00 with a turnaround time of 6 to 8 months (with over 22 years experience). There was a new guy locally that adverised he was doing birds in my area for 150.00, and I had a few people bring me his mounts to fix them up ! No, Go, you got what you paid for, live with it ! Here ar a few of my mounts, hopefully I can load a few pictures !


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, it was so ugly it broke the camera!

Man, that IS a bad mount.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Waterfowlartist said:


> In the taxidermy business, you get what you pay for, period !!! Most likely a 250.00 mount when the average is about 500.00. With a deer, you have alot of money wrapped up in materials before you even start to put them together. Im mostly a bird taxidermist in Souteast Pa, and one of my ducks mounts go for 275.00 with a turnaround time of 6 to 8 months (with over 22 years experience). There was a new guy locally that adverised he was doing birds in my area for 150.00, and I had a few people bring me his mounts to fix them up ! No, Go, you got what you paid for, live with it ! Here ar a few of my mounts, hopefully I can load a few pictures !


man. those are nice mounts!!! Great taxidermy is all in the detail.


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Waterfowlartist said:


> In the taxidermy business, you get what you pay for, period !!! Most likely a 250.00 mount when the average is about 500.00. With a deer, you have alot of money wrapped up in materials before you even start to put them together. Im mostly a bird taxidermist in Souteast Pa, and one of my ducks mounts go for 275.00 with a turnaround time of 6 to 8 months (with over 22 years experience). There was a new guy locally that adverised he was doing birds in my area for 150.00, and I had a few people bring me his mounts to fix them up ! No, Go, you got what you paid for, live with it ! Here ar a few of my mounts, hopefully I can load a few pictures !


WOW that is picture perfect! Great Job!


----------

